# V5 advice???



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi,

We have arranged to travel through france, germany and poland - possibly others - in early July.

I understand that it is a requirement to carry the V5 with you.

My potential problem is this. We are expecting a new van sometime in June, not quite sure when! 

Anyone know how long it takes for a V5 on a new van to be issued? ( I cannot remember with previous new vehicles, but it never mattered.)

If you do not have the V5, are there any alternatives (eg the purchase receipt)?

Many thanks

JeffO


----------



## rogerandsandra (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Jeff

We collected our motorhome on the Monday and when we arrived home on the Saturday ours was waiting for us.

Happy travels!

Sandra


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Your dealer will if asked provide a temporary V5 which is valid in all countries.

Bob


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

Great!

Thanks for the replies.

JeffO


----------



## adbe (May 1, 2005)

we might see you along the way, are planning same route same time. Thanks for V5 advice


sailor said:


> Hi,
> 
> We have arranged to travel through france, germany and poland - possibly others - in early July.
> 
> ...


----------

